# probleme de mail sous IOS5



## Frederick44 (22 Octobre 2011)

depuis la mise a jours de L'IPAD 2 en IOS 5 ma boite mail est lente,elle bug sans arrêt et le pompon j'ai un mail qui est impossible a supprimer,qui a ce genre de problème et comment le résoudre


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut être supprimer le msg récalcitrant depuis le compte mail en ligne ?


----------



## D_dream (23 Octobre 2011)

Il m'arrive un peu la même chose, la boîte mets un temps fous à récupérer 3 mails, le truc c'est que ça ne le fait pas tout le temps...


----------

